# kink in tail and showing



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi

just after some views on this.

Ive got quite a nice caramel kitten who I was thinking of taking to a few shows. Her only problem is that she has a small kink at the tip of her tail.

Ive done some reading and I understand that this is a fault but how severely would this be marked down for?

would cc's be withheld for it for example?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

it will be picked up on... but will affect them after 9mth old whn they are going for titles..

it can be shown in ped pet section as they dont go by the SOP for the breed

we are a friendly bunch in ped pet..:biggrin:


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I agree that Ped Pet would be your best bet! I have seen judges withhold several times due to tail faults!


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks guys

its not really what I wanted to hear... but im not surprised.

I will prob take her out as a kitten once or twice and see how she goes then take it from there


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Is it a fixed kink, or could you work it out?


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

carly87 said:


> Is it a fixed kink, or could you work it out?


I presume when you say fixed you mean it does not move. I am able to straighten the tail and if you feel carefully you can feel a tiny vertebrae that feels like a very small lump. The kink is not very noticeable but I know its there.

when you say work it out do you mean manipulate it?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Know several cats shown with a minor kink, all depended on the judge - some are really into tails and will have a good feel, others concentrate on other areas and won't notice.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yep. If you can manipulate the tail to be straight, then the kink is not a fixed one and is more muscular. If so, it can be worked out. If it is very small, then he might just make champion, but only if judges don't have a very good feel. I know of one cat who was made up with a teeny tiny pip at the end of his tail, but i know of no more.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

I thought it would be a standard withholding point in all breeds?

Although I think they consider a "fixed deviation" as a withholding point?


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Meezey said:


> I thought it would be a standard withholding point in all breeds?
> 
> Although I think they consider a "fixed deviation" as a withholding point?


I have read although it is a defect, it is not considered to be detrimental to the cat and although placing should not be withheld it should be taken into consideration.

But I would think that certificates would be withheld if noticed. As the kink is in my opinion not really noticeable im going to take her out of couple of times so that I can take the opinion of a few judges


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Is there any way you can check with your registry what such a fault means for your breed? E.G. where I show if you go to check the breed standard of a breed there is a list of common faults and it is also stated for each fault what it means whether it be some minus points, no certificate, leading to disqualification etc.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Sure you've read this, not sure if it will help 

http://www.saintprocat.nl/PDF/GCCF List of Defects.pdf


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

My cat was a grand prem (siamese) with two imperials and 2 reserve imperials when she died. She had a thing at the end of her tail. looked like a kink but wasn't when she slept it went. She held it that way. Depends on the judge. She had 1 Imperial with held due to it and one BOB with held in her show career. She would about 6/7 best in show female neuters too. 

I would just show her in the ped section and see what happens.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Nancy has this too and I have been advised to show her in pet ped because of it.


----------

